# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Per Vellezerit Dhe Motrat qe Ndjehen Shqiptare

## thirsty

Nga Mitrush Kuteli.

Hera e fundit qe e degjova kete ishte 8-9 vjet me pare. ;(


========
Pe degjoj edhe recitime te tjera nga Mirush Kabashi dhe Reshat Arbana.

----------


## thirsty



----------


## EDLIN

..Vazhdo dhe ti të jetës shteg, të shkruar:
Të larta mos lakmo ? se shtypës bëhesh
As poshtë shumë mos rrëshqit, se shtypesh...




BALTËS SHQIPTARE

Të dua, baltë shqiptare!
të dua
egërisht,
dëshpërimisht -
si ujku pyllin,
si vala valën,
si balta baltën!

Se gjer mbi gju
jam brenda teje;
se lerë kam këtu
si ati,
gjyshi,
stërgjyshi.

Të dua, baltë shqiptare
se gjer mbi bel
dhe përmbi bel.

e thjeshte...e bukur...e veçante

----------


## Izadora

Reshat Arbana

----------


## thirsty



----------

